# *** RBO's first shoot of 2012, Jan 29 ***



## passthru24 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well we're back for another year and can't wait to see everyone. Hope everyone had a Great time during the Holidays, but now it's time for some 3-D  Our first shoot of 2012 and we are so glad the time is here. Hope everyone can come on out and get tuned up for Newberry Fla. and the first ASA of the year. Ya'll come on out on Jan. 29 and have some fun and make some new friends and hug the old, some of the old need a hug,, See Ya'll Then


----------



## hound dog (Jan 15, 2012)

RAC should be there in full force.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 15, 2012)

You no we will be there, don't no how many we might miss but they makeum everyday.


----------



## badcompany (Jan 15, 2012)

Alright, another chance to see some targets before Fl. Lord knows I need all the chances I can get. I don't know about all the hugging going on but I will shake some hands. I take that back, Mrs. Kim is going to be there right? I look forward to seeing the crew again.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 15, 2012)

badcompany said:


> Alright, another chance to see some targets before Fl. Lord knows I need all the chances I can get. I don't know about all the hugging going on but I will shake some hands. I take that back, Mrs. Kim is going to be there right? I look forward to seeing the crew again.



You know you would give me a hug if I really wanted it,,, Sorry I missed ya'll today at Bennett Farms but duty called, maybe we can get together next Sunday at DS.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 15, 2012)

passthru24 said:


> You know you would give me a hug if I really wanted it,,, Sorry I missed ya'll today at Bennett Farms but duty called, maybe we can get together next Sunday at DS.



I'll give you a hug. Yep should be there too on Sun. at DS.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 15, 2012)

hound dog said:


> I'll give you a hug. Yep should be there too on Sun. at DS.



So you want in on the hugging to,, I'll give Angie one and I might give you one,,,,


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 16, 2012)

Ya'll just stand around and have a group hug


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 18, 2012)

noviceshooter said:


> Ya'll just stand around and have a group hug



You just want all of us to give you a big hug ,,, Your so special ,,,,


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 18, 2012)

*Hey....*

I would give Gizmo a hug!


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 18, 2012)

DoubleRR said:


> I would give Gizmo a hug!



I'll tell him you said that and make sure he is waiting on you Friday ,,,,


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 18, 2012)

Getting close ya'll, can't wait to see everyone, hopefully I don't have to work that weekend.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 18, 2012)

It will be good to see all of yall.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 18, 2012)

Can't wait to get down to RBO and get my grove on some foam.


----------



## hansel (Jan 18, 2012)

What's the address, just incase I can swing down??


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 18, 2012)

hansel said:


> What's the address, just incase I can swing down??



15475 Hwy 34 Franklin Ga. 30217  ..... that my not get you to the driveway so if you have trouble call 678-378-0816 ,,, look forward seeing you then.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 18, 2012)

passthru24 said:


> 15475 Hwy 34 Franklin Ga. 30217  ..... that my not get you to the driveway so if you have trouble call 678-378-0816 ,,, look forward seeing you then.



LOL remember the first time we tried to follow the GPS.

Alabama here they come


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 18, 2012)

hound dog said:


> LOL remember the first time we tried to follow the GPS.
> 
> Alabama here they come



Hound Dog is correct, google map it, a GPS will send you back in time.


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 20, 2012)

Its geeting closer, always a great time at RBO


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 20, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> Getting close ya'll, can't wait to see everyone, hopefully I don't have to work that weekend.



 Hmm I wonder if that lead will decide to take off 

Cant wait till next Sunday


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 21, 2012)

deerehauler said:


> Hmm I wonder if that lead will decide to take off
> 
> Cant wait till next Sunday



Thats a GOOD WAY to get a spank'n ,,,,


----------



## SheRBO (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## deerehauler (Jan 21, 2012)

passthru24 said:


> Thats a GOOD WAY to get a spank'n ,,,,



 Okay I am taking off!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 21, 2012)

deerehauler said:


> Okay I am taking off!!!



You better cause we just can't do it without you,,,, Or Don going to kick off in your tail,,,,


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 21, 2012)

deerehauler said:


> Okay I am taking off!!!



Guess I'am gonna have to work, ya'll have fun


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 21, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> Guess I'am gonna have to work, ya'll have fun



That ain't going to happen , you can get that idea right out of your head mister,,,Both of you better be there,,,


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 22, 2012)

I am working and coming straight from work will hang out till 11 then head on to the house for some shut eye!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 22, 2012)

I want to say thanks for all the RBO crew coming out today I am looking forward to shooting next week at yalls shoot. We will have all the DS crew with us, hopefully Duane will have him a new bow by then.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hope everyone can come out Jan 29 for the last chance at some 3-D foam before Newberry....So far the weather looks great for that day , so just keep fingers crossed.


----------



## SheRBO (Jan 23, 2012)

Well Guy"s and Gall's with all this rain look's like it's going to be a muddy one so you might want to wear your boot's weather look's good for Sunday but will still be wet


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like the rain gods are gonna help us. We are getting the rain we need and a rain free day Sunday!!  Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 23, 2012)

deerehauler said:


> Looks like the rain gods are gonna help us. We are getting the rain we need and a rain free day Sunday!!  Can't wait to see everyone!



Do you have to work that day?


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 23, 2012)

hound dog said:


> Do you have to work that day?



He will be there I'am affraid.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## passthru24 (Jan 24, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> He will be there I'am affraid.



Thats not nice Don ....you know we couldn't make it without him,,,Oh wait we have Chuck


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 24, 2012)

passthru24 said:


> Thats not nice Don ....you know we couldn't make it without him,,,Oh wait we have Chuck



Yes we do, and we are going to do the samething on this target as we have done on the last 19.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## SheRBO (Jan 25, 2012)

Who's ready to shoot some foam: course is set


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 26, 2012)

hound dog said:


> Do you have to work that day?


Yes



killitgrillit said:


> He will be there I'am affraid.


Yes


passthru24 said:


> Thats not nice Don ....you know we couldn't make it without him,,,Oh wait we have Chuck


and blank chuck


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 26, 2012)

Getting closer


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 26, 2012)

Im ready, new class, new sight, new release, it should be very interesting


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 26, 2012)

noviceshooter said:


> Im ready, new class, new sight, new release, it should be very interesting



Good thing we have plenty of arrows in stock.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 27, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> Good thing we have plenty of arrows in stock.



Good luck with that.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 27, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> Good thing we have plenty of arrows in stock.



Well at least he puts an arrow on the rest before shooting,,,


----------



## hound dog (Jan 27, 2012)

Sunday Sunday Sunday Sunday Sunday


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 27, 2012)

I hope Curry does not show up. if he does show no 1 in open money has  any chance. not even Blake.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 27, 2012)

Blake could win,,,,even a blind hog can find an acorn ,,,


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know... Curry is the Dawg. Runny has a new hero.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 27, 2012)

Now Scott if you woulda said a blind squirrel.... Do ya'll have squirrel free bales to warm up on? 

When we finish shooting Runny is putting on a bobcat calling clinic while Blake will show everyone how to pet a squirrel. Everyone must see this exhibit.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 27, 2012)

Brian from GA said:


> Now Scott if you woulda said a blind squirrel.... Do ya'll have squirrel free bales to warm up on?
> 
> When we finish shooting Runny is putting on a bobcat calling clinic while Blake will show everyone how to pet a squirrel. Everyone must see this exhibit.



You guys really need to come watch Blake pet the squirrel,,, Hey will Runny the bobcat chase Blake the squirrel ,,


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 27, 2012)

Brian from GA said:


> Now Scott if you woulda said a blind squirrel.... Do ya'll have squirrel free bales to warm up on?
> 
> When we finish shooting Runny is putting on a bobcat calling clinic while Blake will show everyone how to pet a squirrel. Everyone must see this exhibit.


 Is it going to be a wet squirrel, I havent had  this much fun since I got hit in the behind with a wet squirrel.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 28, 2012)

Well only one more sleep to go and the opening kick off for 2012 season and RBO begins!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 28, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> Is it going to be a wet squirrel, I havent had  this much fun since I got hit in the behind with a wet squirrel.



You did always like a little wet squirrel popping,  This is going to be one crazy day ,,,,


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 28, 2012)

Well it looks like the sun is gonna be out for us tomorrow. Hope I get a chance to see most of you before I hafta go home and get a nap before work.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 28, 2012)

deerehauler said:


> Well it looks like the sun is gonna be out for us tomorrow. Hope I get a chance to see most of you before I hafta go home and get a nap before work.



If you want to stay let me know and I'll work for ya


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 28, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> If you want to stay let me know and I'll work for ya



 I am gonna work but there will be a shoot or 2 you can work sunday night!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 29, 2012)

See everyone shortly!


----------



## C Cape (Jan 29, 2012)

On the way but gotta pick up some stragglers in Eatonton.  See yall soon!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll be there around 10:30


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 29, 2012)

1st time makin the trip to RBO! Had fun. Great to meet you guys. It was a good course. Got outta whack midway through and fought back at the end.  To finish respectably. 

See yall again!


----------



## C Cape (Jan 29, 2012)

Had a blast today and it was great to put some faces with names. 

Scott, it was great meeting you.  Let me know if I can ever help you with anything and I will do the same!

-Chris


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 29, 2012)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> 1st time makin the trip to RBO! Had fun. Great to meet you guys. It was a good course. Got outta whack midway through and fought back at the end.  To finish respectably.
> 
> See yall again!



Great to meet ya!! Hope to see ya at some more shoots!



C Cape said:


> Had a blast today and it was great to put some faces with names.
> 
> Scott, it was great meeting you.  Let me know if I can ever help you with anything and I will do the same!
> 
> -Chris



Glad ya had fun! Hope they let you return that hat also but most likely you had to pay them to take it back


----------



## C Cape (Jan 29, 2012)

I left it hanging on the deer in the shop....It was a token of my appreciation.....


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 29, 2012)

C Cape said:


> I left it hanging on the deer in the shop....It was a token of my appreciation.....


----------

